# Rusti Guitars Paradox LH-7 ET build!



## FIXXXER (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey folks!

some time ago i contacted Claudio from Rusti Guitars just because
i wanted to forward my admiration towards his guitar building skills!

At this moment i absolutely did not plan to get a new guitar but 
as soon as we shared some opinions of how a perfect custom guitar 
order should be and a few other things i spontaneously decided to place an
order on a left handed, Evertune equipped Paradox...7-String!

The build is proceeding well and the communication so far is superb,
that's why i am going to share my experience with you guys!

Here are the Specs:

*MODEL*
Paradox
N° of Strings 7 Lefty
Scale 25.5"
N° of Frets 24
Fretwire Stainless Steel Medium LT-0891-005
Fret end Rounded
Tuning Drop A
Gauge Daddario EXL120-7 (009-011-016-w024-w032-w042-w054) 
*
BODY*
2-pc Ash
Bridge back cover Swamp Ash
Electronic cover Swamp Ash
*
NECK*
Maple\Ebony\Maple\Ebony\Maple
*
FRETBOARD*
Wood Pale Moon Ebony
Radius 20"
Inlays Luminlays - Blue

*HEADSTOCK*
Headstock Layout 3+4
Wood Maple
Front cover wood Matching body
Back cover external Ebony
Logo Color White

*HARDWARE*
Bridge Evertune F7 black
Tuners Hipshot locking tuners black - Open Gear
Pickup (Bridge) Fishman Fluence Modern 7 Alnico
Nut Graphtech Tusq PT-4125-00 (oppure PT-4187-00)
Truss Rod Double Action
Carbon Fiber rods x2
Straplock Dunlop Flush Straplock Black
Knobs Hipshot Black Dome with Rubber o-ring
*
ELECTRONICS*
Volume 1xAlpha 25k Push-Pull (Activates Voice2)
Battery 9V
Jack Switchcraft Barrel Jack Output Black

*FINISHING *
Satin black open pores on body and headstock front
Natural satin neck

*EXTRA*
Custom Request Zero fret
Custom sized 52mm nut (44 A-e)
Pickup to be moved closer to the bridge
Magnetic and recessed Evertune and eletronic cavity covers!!!
No truss rod cover
Battery inside the electronic cavity
Hidden fret slots


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice! Rusti's work is tight.


----------



## mcrdsd911 (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice man ! Love the natural swamp ash  I have a custom being built by STK guitars and its a one piece ash body . will be watching this


----------



## turenkodenis (Jan 18, 2017)

52mm nut - cool!


----------



## FIXXXER (Jan 19, 2017)

@Lorcan Ward
absolutely!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member.php?u=22997
@mcrds911
yeah i really love ash too, never had anythng other than ash on my guitars!

@turenkodenis
yeeah, big fat hands over here!


----------



## electriceye (Jan 19, 2017)

That's crazy! Can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## FIXXXER (Jan 20, 2017)

me too, this one will be amazing!


----------



## FIXXXER (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 23, 2017)

So many things I love about this build and Rusti's work in general. The ultra black ebony he uses in his necks and the contrast it has with the maple, the double arched body, the fact that he carves the heel and stomach contour by hand with a flap disc grinder.

I always worry when I see an Evertune equipped build, though; there's so little wood between the bridge and the pick.


----------



## kavinsky (Jan 23, 2017)

love the body shape design.
looks perfect on so many levels


----------



## FIXXXER (Jan 24, 2017)

@BlackMastodon
yeah it looks scary but if i am right the "bridge" has absolutely no function than
visually isolating the bridge from the pickup.

absolutely agree on rusti, so much passion and a perfectly clean work. 
i mean i had so many extra wishes and claudio did not hesitate to work 
out every single request instantly!

@kavinsky
yeah man, ar first glance it looks rather simple but there is so much detail behind the design, 
absolutely love it, the arched body and the recessed magnetic covers will be dope!


----------



## FIXXXER (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 25, 2017)

looking really good so far


----------



## MoonJelly (Jan 25, 2017)

the cutaway on those horns has me mesmerized. I forget how nice ash looks when it gets all smoothed out.


----------



## FIXXXER (Jan 30, 2017)

thanks guys, i am so stoked, afte quite a few, partialy failed 
custom guitars this one will be finally the ONE!


----------



## Alikingravi (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## FIXXXER (Feb 24, 2017)

i really love the ebony neck stripes!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Feb 24, 2017)

That heel contour is just breathtaking.


----------



## electriceye (Feb 24, 2017)

FIXXXER said:


> i really love the ebony neck stripes!



That's gonna be a smooth playa!


----------



## KR250 (Feb 24, 2017)

Looking great. Killer combo so far.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice build, clean work. 

Are you sure that's swamp ash? Looks like a piece of European ash to me. Might be wrong...


----------



## jairic (Feb 25, 2017)

That look so good. His build quality seems phenomenal. The neck pocket fit looks as close as you could possibly get.


----------



## FIXXXER (Feb 25, 2017)

thanks guys, claudio is a true master!

@Lemonbaby
you are right, it is indeed eoropean ash!
i wanted swamp ash first but then chose "normal" ash it it a bit heavier/dense.
this will be a studio guitar so weight does nor matter.












i absolutely love how the back cover fits the neck strpes!!!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Feb 25, 2017)

That ebony is basically pornographic.


----------



## mcrdsd911 (Feb 25, 2017)

Oh god !! Those ebony curves


----------



## FIXXXER (Mar 4, 2017)

thanks guys! 

here's a small update, blue luminlay dots with black outer ring, yeah!


----------



## KR250 (Mar 4, 2017)

Like!


----------



## BearOnGuitar (Mar 4, 2017)

Oh man, what a nice build!


----------



## trebal (Mar 6, 2017)

The fretboard is awesome!!


----------



## MoonJelly (Mar 6, 2017)

Pocket frets ftw


----------



## FIXXXER (Mar 17, 2017)

thanks guys! 

unfortunately ....ing pece of .... dropbox has changed something so every god 
damn link i ever posted anywhere is simply not visible anymore, whoahhhhhhhhh...


----------



## mcrdsd911 (Mar 17, 2017)

Damnit, I cant see anything !!


----------



## FIXXXER (Mar 18, 2017)

looking for an alternative right now, that allows direct links
then i will reupload the pics!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 18, 2017)

Make a private album on Facebook. Upload all your pictures there, Right click "open image in new tab". Copy the link and paste it when you press Insert Image.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 19, 2017)

tinypic is easy to use imo.


----------



## MoonJelly (Mar 19, 2017)

I currently use postimg. There are lots of good (free) options out there.


----------



## FIXXXER (May 16, 2017)

i will be reuploading the old and some NEw pics very soon!


----------



## FIXXXER (Jun 13, 2017)

took me a bit longer but now i finally had some time to re-upload the pics!

here is a public link to the folder copntaining all the pics i got so far

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rw62wiyzhnr3ben/AABqYtIfHM5avvxiBVww3ALsa?dl=0


----------



## FIXXXER (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## FIXXXER (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## FIXXXER (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## FIXXXER (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Gango79 (Jun 15, 2017)

Very clean work as usual for Rusti...
LOVE THAT SATIN FINISH


----------



## KR250 (Jun 17, 2017)

Wow! Paying close attention to this one, doing something very similar. Thanks for posting all the pics.


----------



## FIXXXER (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Mr_Mar10 (Jun 21, 2017)

Stunning, inspiring Rustis guitars are badass!!!


----------



## thinkpad20 (Jun 21, 2017)

Wowweee.... that's a beauty.


----------



## FIXXXER (Jul 18, 2017)

it's almost done, waiting for the final studio pics!


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Jul 18, 2017)

Dear lord.... this is beautiful. I'm just curious, which parts of your process utilize a cnc machine, if any?


----------



## Sir Ibanez (Jul 19, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## FIXXXER (Jul 24, 2017)

the guitar is finished, Claudio will take it to the photoshoot on wednesday and hopefully ship it out the same day!


----------

